# تعلم فك رموز شموع أحتراق السيارات (البواجي) بنفسك



## أحمد زهير برام (20 مارس 2009)

كيف تفك رموز شمعة الإشعال ' البوجيه '؟ 

شمعة الاشعال أو شمعة الشرر Spark Plug..​هي ما يطلق عليها في الوسط المهني بين العامة ب'البوجيه'​ وكلمة 'بوجيه' Boogie تعني شمعة الاشعال باللغة الفرنسية*​ إذن فعامة الشعب والميكانيكيين منهم بالأخص يتكلمون كلمات فرنسية وهم لا يدرون.
وتستخدم شمعة الإشعال في غالبية آلات الاحتراق الداخلي​*ماعدا محركات الديزل*​ لتوفير الشرارة ذات الجهد الكهربائي المرتفع واللازم لاشعال خليط الوقود والهواء داخل غرفة الاشتعال.
وينسب اختراع شمعة الاشعال إلي الفرنسي ​'إيتبين لينوار' (1822-1900)​الذي قام عام 1860م ولأول مرة بتصنيع محرك يعتمد في عمله علي نظام للإشعال بالشرارة الكهربائية.
وتخضع شمعة الإشعال في عملها* بالنسبة للإجهادات الكهربائية والميكانيكية والكيميائية والحرارية* لشروط تشغيل قاسية، إذ يقتضي تمدد أجزاء شمعة الاشعال الناتج عن التسخين متطلبات عالية في خواص مواد العزل الخزفية، وإحكام منع تسرب الغازات من شمعة الاشعال، كما يجب أن تكون الأجسام العازلة ذات مقاومة عالية للإجهادات الميكانيكية ضد الضغط، والصدمات والطرقات، وذات درجة توصيل جيدة للحرارة وقدرة عزل كهربائية عالية.
ويتوقف شكل الإلكترون وطول قاعدة شمعة الاشعال وكذلك نوع تسنين اللولب​( القلاووظ) علي مقاسات شموع الاشعال كما تختلف المواد المستخدمة في التصنيع، والأساليب التكنيكية للتصميم من شركة مصنعة لأخرى* لذا يرجي عند اختيار شمعة الاشعال في السيارة إتباع الأنواع التي تحددها الشركة في كتيب السيارة حيث أن هناك ما يعرف ب'الشمعات الساخنة' و'الشمعات الباردة' و'الشمعات المتوسطة'.. وكلها يختلف في المدى الحراري عن الآخر كما أن هناك ما يعرف ب'الشمعة ذات الطرف السالب الواحد' وأخري متعددة الأطراف السالبة (اثنين وثلاثة ورباعية الأطراف) وهي ما يطلق عليها في الوسط المهني بوجيه (2 شمعة* 3 شمعة* 4 شمعة) وطبعا كل له مميزاته وعيوبه، فالذي يصلح لمحرك معين قد لا يصلح لمحرك آخر.. وهكذا..
والعمر الافتراضي لشمعة الاشعال يتراوح ما بين (15* 20 ألف كم) من سير السيارة.
وهناك أنواع معينة من شمعات الاشعال عمرها الافتراضي (100 ألف كم) تسمي شمعات البلاتين وهي غالية الثمن.
ويتطلب العمل الجيد للمحركات أن يكون لجميع الشمعات نفس الثغرة بين قطبيها حيث أن زيادة مقدار الثغرة لا يسبب شرارة وبالتالي يسبب حرق ملف الاشعال أو العازل* كما أن نقص مقدار الثغرة يضعف من الشرارة وبالتالي لا تحترق الشحنة داخل غرفة الاشعال. ومدى ثغرة الاشعال يتراوح ما بين (0.4*1.1مم).
وعلي كل شمعة إشعال يكتب عليها حروف وأرقام تدل علي خصائصها: فمثلا: W16EXR-U11
W  حجم القلاووظ وحجم السداسي المشكل بها .
 16 معدل درجة حرارة التشغيل (درجة مئوية)
E  طول قلاووظ الشمعة
X يختص ببعض التصميمات الخاصة بشمعة الاشعال
 R يدل علي أن شمعة الاشعال تحتوي علي مقاومة داخلية
 U يدل علي أن شمعة الاشعال تأخذ شكل وهيئة خاصة
 11 ثغرة (فتحة) شمعة الاشعال (مم).. وهنا تكون (1.1مم)​ 

أحببت أن أضيف​العمر الافتراضي للنوع الجديد من شمعات الاحتراق يصل إلي 120 ألف كيلومتر(بلاتينيوم) ويكون سعره اغلي من شمعات الاحتراق العادية و كفائتهم أعلى

نظام الاشعال التقليدي يتكون من دائرتين
1 الدائر الابتدائي ​وتتكون من مفتاح الاشعال ، مقاومة خزفية، ملف الاشعال(الملف الابتدائي)، قاطع التلامس مع المكثف
2 الدائر الثانوية ​وتتكون من ملف الاشعال (الملف الثانوي)، أسلاك الضغط العالي (من ملف الاشعال إلى غطاء الموزع و من الموزع إلى شمعات الاحتراق)، العظمة أو الشاكوش أو الروتو (تقوم بتوزيع الشرارة )، شمعات الاحتراق.
يتم توزيع الشرارة ميكانيكيا عن طريق الموزع 
ويتحكم بتوقيت الشرارة وحدة الفاكيوم و أثقال الطرد المركزي

\ تطور هذا النظام فأصبح الاشعال بالترانزيستور
نفس المكونات لكن تم تغيير قاطع التلامس بوضع ترانزيستور مكانة 

ثم تطور نظام الاشعال بالترانزيستور و أصبح نظام إشعال الكتروني فيتم التحكم بتوقيت الشرارة الكترونيا عن طريق وحدة التحكم

ثم أصبح نظام إشعال الكتروني بدون موزع
حيث أصبح لكل سلندر ملف إشعال خاص به ويتم تشغيل كل ملف إشعال عن طريق وحدة التحكم بعد تحديد شوط الاشعال لكل سلندر للمحرك ومعرفة سرعة المحرك والحمل فيتم ضبط مقدار زاوية الفتح ووقت الاشعال المناسب


----------



## fathialal (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على جهودك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (16 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## black88star (18 يونيو 2010)

شكراً على هذي المعلومة جزآك الله الف خير 
عـــــــــــــــــــــوآفي


----------



## alith (19 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر على هدهى المعلومات القيمه مزيدا من التقدم


----------



## rudwanko (20 يونيو 2010)

*شكراً على هذي المعلومة جزآك الله الف خير*


----------



## عبود براء (1 ديسمبر 2010)

بعد التحية شكرا علا المقالة ولكن ماهوا الفرق بين شمعات الاحتراق ذات المقاومة ومن دون مقاومة وشكرا


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوأحسان (4 ديسمبر 2010)

سلمت يداك ... معلومات جيدة ومفيدة ... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رفعت سلطان (4 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله مصطفى 67 (23 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات...


----------



## waelazzaz (7 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## goldmagician (14 يناير 2015)

يعطيك الف عافية 
الشرح تمام


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

شكرا على المعلومة القيمة


----------

